# Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3



## px2 (5. Februar 2008)

*Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

Hy leutz 
hab mir heute opensuse 10.3 auf meinem rechner installiert und hab ein problem mit meinem wlan die karte wird nämlich nicht erkannt und ich kann somit keine zugriffe aufs internet machn ein lan kabel zu legen ist nicht möglich


----------



## Piy (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

du musst dir ndiswrapper draufziehn und damit den stick installiern. (den windows-treiber, bei meinem fritz!-stick ging der suse-treiber nicht.)
versuch das mal, ansonsten kann ich mal die anleitung abtippen, die mir mein kumpel damals gemacht hat.


----------



## riedochs (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

ndiswrapper ist eigentlich die letzte möglichkeit die man nehmen sollte. Welche Lankarte hast du denn?


----------



## px2 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

hab ne tp-link
@piy: die anleitung wäre natürlcih toll


----------



## redfalcon (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

http://en.opensuse.org/HCL/Network_Adapters_(Wireless)


Man brauch wohl die madwifi Treiber.


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

Die madwifi sind sehr gut. Bei Linux kommt es leider noch auf den Chipsatz der Wlankarte an


----------



## px2 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

finde nirgends den namen des wlan chipsatzes meiner karte 
soll ich einfach alle ausprobieren


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

Welcher Hersterller / Modell ?


----------



## px2 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

Also der windows Gerätemanager sagt mir das es ein TP-Link 11b/g ist und der Treiber von Atheros stammt und die Versionsnummer 5.0.3.18 ist


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

Die meisten Atheros funzen mit Madwifi


----------



## px2 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

kann die treiber nicht downloaden bitte um hilfe


----------



## riedochs (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

Beshcreibe das Problem mal genauer.


----------



## redfalcon (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*



px2 schrieb:


> kann die treiber nicht downloaden bitte um hilfe



Dann probiers nochmal!

Ernsthaft: Was sollen wir denn mit der Fehlerbeschreibung "geht nicht"?


----------



## px2 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

ich hab kein problem auf der seite die verlinkt worden ist gibt es einfach keine downloadlinks


----------



## riedochs (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

Gib mal die URL


----------



## px2 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

http://en.opensuse.org/HCL/Network_Adapters_(Wireless)


----------



## redfalcon (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*



px2 schrieb:


> http://en.opensuse.org/HCL/Network_Adapters_(Wireless)



Da fehlt doch hinten einfach nur die geschlossene Klammer oO

http://en.opensuse.org/HCL/Network_Adapters_(Wireless)


----------



## px2 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

kann auf der site irgenwie trotzdem nix downloaden


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

http://en.opensuse.org/Atheros_madwifi
Evtl. hilft dir das weiter?

Bzw. auf http://madwifi.org/suse/10.3/ und dann halt entweder in den i586 Ordner oder den x86_64, je nachdem ob deine Heulsuse 32bit oder 64bit ist.
Von den .rpm brauchst du vermutlich nur das oberste. devel- und debug-krams ist für Developer.


----------



## redfalcon (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*



px2 schrieb:


> kann auf der site irgenwie trotzdem nix downloaden



*seufz*, nein. Dort steht aber, dass du den madwifi Treiber brauchst.

Edit: Außerdem ist dort sehr wohl ein Downloadlink zu den madwifi Packages.


----------



## px2 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

danke erstmal werd sobald ich zeit habe gleich ausprobiern ob der auch funzt 
und kennt zufällig jemand ne vernünftige lüftersteuerung für meine hd 3870 die auch unter opensuse läuft


----------



## px2 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

so es funzt nicht weil opensuse wieder was downloaden will während der installation und eine anbindung des pcs über lan ist nicht möglich


----------



## Micardware (21. März 2009)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*

Wie kann ich opensuse wieder deinstallieren?? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Adrenalize (21. März 2009)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*



Micardware schrieb:


> Wie kann ich opensuse wieder deinstallieren?? Danke im Voraus.


Die Linuxpartitionen einfach löschen. Danach muss ggf. der Linuxbootloader entfernt werden. Dazu entweder von der Windows-CD oder DVD booten. Bei Vista gibts dafür einen Menüpunkt, bei XP muss man in der Reparaturkonsole die Befehle fixmbr und fixboot nutzen.
alternativ kann man unter Vista auch ein Programm wie EasyBCD nutzen.
Oder man bootet halt weiter über den Linuxloader sein Windows, wenn einen das nicht stört.


----------



## Bauer87 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Anfängerhilfe für OpenSuse 10.3*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Oder man bootet halt weiter über den Linuxloader sein Windows, wenn einen das nicht stört.


Dazu darf der aber nicht auf der (dann gelöschten) Suse-Partition liegen.

Man muss ja auch gar nicht Grub nutzen, sondern kann Linux auch mit dem Windows-Bootloader starten. Dann reicht es, die Linux-Partition zu löschen. 

PS: Wenn man Linux wieder löschen will, hat man die falsche Distribution genommen. Am besten, du probierst eine andere aus, dann gibt es auch keine Probleme mit dem Bootloader. Es gibt ja genug Auswahl.


----------

